# really......its no 'big' deal.....



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

One photo says it all!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, that photo says a LOT of things...


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Chinook time.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Okay, is glue really that hard to get in China!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

:lol: :lol:

Over at the Fine scale site..... just one day after I posted part of a letter from a person in China about news of the Trumpeter 1/35 Chinook release in Sept of 2005 we get this pic!

I have had to change my undies three times now!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya mean that's not a picture of you?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Well.....there goes my cover


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

No, John, if it was him, he'd be named, "Fruke."


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

But that would be steleotyping!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Over at scale hobby naplak called me Fluck

So I replied "Hey what have I done to you?"


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao... you guys are fracking insane...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

What the frack do you mean by that?

I'm going nucking futz!!


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Going, Fluke? *Going?*

And John, I flunked PC101 at my local community college. I stereotype *everybody*...

Case in point:



MXC said:


> Captain Tenneal: So how many here feel that model building is a positive, noble, and skilled past time for grown people to spend their leisure time producing a form of 3 dimensional art? Show of hands?
> 
> *All hands raise*
> 
> ...


 Heh, I have a good teacher...Long live The Captain!:lol:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Since we are already off topic here I'm hoping that things go well at the bank tomorrow cuz soon I may be the proud owner of a 1966 Mustang!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Cool!!!

What color may I ask? Post a pic!!

By the way, have you seen the 2005 Mustang? Ford definitely got it right!

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fluke said:


> Since we are already off topic here I'm hoping that things go well at the bank tomorrow cuz soon I may be the proud owner of a 1966 Mustang!! :thumbsup:


 What, you can't afford a NEW car?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The wife and I are planning on buying a house this spring so we want to keep things as mellow as possible, So this works out perfect! I get a car that I can be proud of,I can make repairs on 80% of a car like that and I can have it paid off in two months or less.
I looked at it yesterday and it is VERY striaght! Funny the ad says V6 so some may have seen that ad and thought "NO WAY!" its indeed a straight 6-200 ( another reason why some may not too interested ) Not the best time of the year as well, they have not even had a bunch of looky loos......so it was lowered from 5,000 to 3,200.

Wish me luck! 'GULP'

Here is the ad I saw:


1966 FORD MUSTANG. Signal flare red. Very reliable, straight body, automatic, V6. Old car price guide ranks 3 or 4. Value $4,900.-$9,800. asking $3,200 OBO


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

So Fluke did you get the car?????


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Its only 10:37am PST here and I'm calling the bank at 11:30 to find out about my loan.....GULP!

I can't stand it!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Fluke,

Fingers crossed for you! Good ruck

LMAO :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

_Quote:_ 
Captain Tenneal: Well you're all wrong. Model kits are for social introvert lepers, who smell bad, have never had a girlfriend, and have the mentality of a 4 year old. The time wasted on this hobby could be better spent on something more positive, like saving money to move out of their parent's basement, or hiring a hooker.

I take offense at that as a modeler. 

I just bathed last Saturday! :tongue:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Fluke,
Hope you get the Mustang. The original Mustang is one of my all time favorite cars. It's amazing how well those little buggers handled snow.


----------



## Doggy (Jan 29, 2000)

Indeed Kenny!


Glad to see someone else out there watches MXC.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sorry Folks.......not approved for the loan and I'm not going for the co signer thing.

Oh well. 

WHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I bath once a month whether I need it or not.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

They hose me down once a week.....I'm getting kinda use to it.

What to do with the tire swing in the middle of my room though?


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

fluke said:


> Sorry Folks.......not approved for the loan


Damn it...for a lousy $3200.00? 

Well, that's what relatives are for. My parents actually financed the first car I ever bought and the LAST.

In 1978, I told my dad that he was loaning me $6200.00 for a car. And that was about my total annual before tax income. Then he found out it was 455 Trans Am with a 4 speed. He reminded me that I had never driven a standard. Then I told him he also had to teach me how to drive it!

And when I bought the '68 Triumph in 1995, I had to borrow money from my mother. The seller had way undervalued the car and I wanted to buy it before anybody found out what he was asking for. I didn't even bargain. Gave him every penny he wanted.

Seriously though, between you and your wife, you must have living parents or favorite Uncles. Try to explain that a classic won't lose it's value.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I would but they think I will just spend it all on drugs and loose college girls.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My first car, believe it or not, cost $1.52.

In 1974, a guy I worked with in a machine shop had a sister with a 1965 Corvair that had crapped out on her. He figured it was a blown cylinder, and wasn't worth fixing, so he _gave _me the car! Dad was good with cars (he'd recently rebuilt a 1959 Austin Healy Sprite from parts), so I figured we could fix it up together.

We popped the covers off the engine and discovered the only thing wrong with the car was one broken rocker arm. It cost $1.52 to replace, and bingo, I had a red '65 ragtop with 4 on the floor.

Of course, I must have put about $1500 into the damn thing over the next 3 years to keep it frickin running, but what the hell.


----------



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

isnt tht guy at work? Get back to work!


----------

